# Single or Double Arm Bicep Curls?



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Would like to know peoples opinions on performing single bicep curls (left arm rep followed by right arm rep) and double arm curls (both arms at same time).

I have been performing singles but have started to think maybe it would be better to do both arms at the same time to get the set over with before fatigue sets in?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Moorey123 said:


> Would like to know peoples opinions on performing single bicep curls (left arm rep followed by right arm rep) and double arm curls (both arms at same time).
> 
> I have been performing singles but have started to think maybe it would be better to do both arms at the same time to get the set over with before fatigue sets in?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


My thoughts are your whole thinking is wrong.

Its not about rushing through sets, or 'getting them over with'.

Fatigue is what you want, fatigue is your muscles burning and wanting to stop, you need to push through that, not until you want to stop, until you HAVE to stop.

Physically cant do any more. Single or double, it doesnt really matter as long as you cant possibly do another rep.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I do both


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> My thoughts are your whole thinking is wrong.
> 
> Its not about rushing through sets, or 'getting them over with'.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of intensity as in using both arms together I'll be able to put more effort in as its 8 reps as oppose to 16 if i was doing singles. My whole thinking is not "wrong" as you put it I'm merely trying to improve myself!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Moorey123 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of intensity as in using both arms together I'll be able to put more effort in as its 8 reps as oppose to 16 if i was doing singles. My whole thinking is not "wrong" as you put it I'm merely trying to improve myself!


I wasnt trying to offend you mate, just my opinion of course.

Also one arm is normally stronger than the other, so doing double arm sets would mean one arm had to stop before the other was fully worked.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Mix it up as with everything, Do barbell for nice weight on the muscle and DB for equal work on each arm so it doesnt get offset, keep switching as they are both as good.


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I wasnt trying to offend you mate, just my opinion of course.
> 
> Also one arm is normally stronger than the other, so doing double arm sets would mean one arm had to stop before the other was fully worked.


Ok no worries, I do actually have one arm bigger then the other but then not been training that long so hopefully this will even out the further i go


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

If curling dumbells I'd do them seated and both arms together, because its much harder to cheat by swinging them up!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive just started doing seated double biceps curls.... feel alot better to me, but im not sure why. Maybe it has something to do with less rest between reps


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I do both, but I an going to start doing barbell curls instead to try and even out my arm size difference a bit. My right arm is stronger so I tend to follow the range of movement better with that arm, and the size shows lol


----------

